# In case you are looking to jump ship to the GNex ($179 w/ free ship today!)



## techspecs (Jul 16, 2011)

If you're like me and tired of waiting for a Thunderbolt update, I thought I would share this with you all. It's a great deal as I paid about $230 on eBay for my used GNex a couple of weeks ago. They won't last so go quick! And if you haven't used Cowboom before, make sure you look through the listings and find the highest rated ones since they're each rated for quality individually.

http://slickdeals.net/f/5057016-Verizon-Galaxy-Nexus-Pre-Owned-179-99-Free-Shipping-Cowboom?


----------



## grimez (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw a few used on craigslist in my area ranging between 240 and 330... but honestly I will wait until after August has past... Just love my TBolt too much. It's like an old car, ride her till she dies.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

It doesn't mention if esn is clean?


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

yeha i dont wanna buy a phone with a bad esn


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I think they're sold out anyway.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

recDNA said:


> It doesn't mention if esn is clean?


Yea it matters. Verizon will NOT activate a phone with a bad esn. Other carriers I don't know. Some of them may.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I think they're sold out anyway.


yeah they are

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

